# Wah Medical College Or Shalamar Medical And Dental College



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

I got selected for MBBS in Shalamar Medical and Dental College and also in Wah Medical College. I live in Lahore but I am still unable to decide which one should I go for. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh congratulations!! Both colleges are seriously lit, but If I were you then definitely shalamar on first and wah on second. Btw it's still your choice  
Good luck !


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I got into Shalamar as well!! I personally think it's much better then wah. But it's your choice


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

- - - Updated - - -



Saqlainamjad said:


> Oh congratulations!! Both colleges are seriously lit, but If I were you then definitely shalamar on first and wah on second. Btw it's still your choice
> Good luck !


Thank you!  Your suggestion will really help me decide.

- - - Updated - - -



HarisKhan123 said:


> I got into Shalamar as well!! I personally think it's much better then wah. But it's your choice


Thanks for the suggestion. And congratulations on getting into Shalamar!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Mishkawt Un Noor said:


> I got selected for MBBS in Shalamar Medical and Dental College and also in Wah Medical College. I live in Lahore but I am still unable to decide which one should I go for. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


Shalamar! All the way


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

Alright. Thanks for the suggestion Masterh.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

How is shalamar better than wah? just wondering. For a foreigner, which one would be better?


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> How is shalamar better than wah? just wondering. For a foreigner, which one would be better?


I went for Shalamar, so I cannot compare the two. But I would say that Shalamar is really good. There are two or three foreginers in my class and they’re liking it as well.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Mishkawt Un Noor said:


> I went for Shalamar, so I cannot compare the two. But I would say that Shalamar is really good. There are two or three foreginers in my class and they’re liking it as well.


how are the hostels there


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> Mishkawt Un Noor said:
> 
> 
> > I went for Shalamar, so I cannot compare the two. But I would say that Shalamar is really good. There are two or three foreginers in my class and they’re liking it as well.
> ...


They’re good but for first year, the hostels are off campus. However, once final year students’ are done with their exams, girls will be shifted to the hostels which are within the college premises. And I’ve heard more hostels are underconstruction.


----------

